# pink hearted wood



## henry (Sep 12, 2008)

can someone help me identify some lumber . it has a pink heart and a pale yellow sapwood. the heat is about 2 thirds the width of the board. its an american wood .


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Henry, 
Pictures please.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## henry (Sep 12, 2008)

will send a picture


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

*I know!*

It's probably Honey Locust. It's a dense open grained wood with pink heart wood and creamy or yellow sap wood. Not rare but very limited in decent log sizes so it doesn't come on the market often. How do I know? I recently bought about 300 bf or one tree from a sawyer who found and milled one and is also a Forestry expert.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I was also going to suggest Honey Locust. I think it's gorgeous stuff! Question for those more experienced: What is Black Locust worth?? I had a guy call me today saying he had about 15-20 logs, ranging from 12"- 28" in diameter by 12'- 24' long wanting to know if i'd be interested in purchasing them. I told him I had no idea what they'd be worth if anything & that I rarely (like 2-3 x's) have paid for log's! Anyhow, anyone out there who can shoot me a standard/customary price on Black Locust log's?? I'm in Iowa if it matters!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What is Black Locust worth??


Depends what your market is . It is normally used for fence posts (extremely rot resistant) pallets and ties. So the "mill price" for logs around here is $.25 bft max...but being a guy that likes to take your "pallet woods" and grade saw them and market it as furniture wood I like black locust. It is another pretty wood and like I said the heartwood just will not rot after it is dry. Should be worth $2 bft sawn out anyway, if you can get someone interested in making furniture from it (be perfect for patio furniture or any outdoor use) $3 for clear lumber would not be out of line.

Here is a quote from this link.http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/proceedings1990/V1-278.html
"The lumber is one of the heaviest and hardest in North America, and can endure for over 100 years in the soil." :huh: 100 years is a long time.

Those sound like some are big ones you mention. My experience has been the bigger ones (just like your bigger mulberry/osage) tend to have heart check that really hurts lumber yield. If they look solid I would for sure try to get ahold of them.


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

This expert I got the Honey Locust from said the same thing about Black Locust related to the heart check. He said the mature trees often get a disease that creates a black rot looking check in the center and streaks through the wood which often reduces the quality heartwood you can get from a log. Most of it ends up as posts and pallets around Indiana. The trees themselves are often considered an invasive species.


----------

